# fiat ducato motorhome



## charwaf (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, i have a fiat ducato motorhome 1992 2.0ltr petrol, can anyone tell me the valve clearances for INLET AND EXHAUST VALVES and also cylinder head tighten torques and sequence 

cheers

char


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Quite a technical question, might I suggest you visit the Fiat Forum - they have a dedicated Ducato section.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi cawsy,
I will look on autodata at work to morrow and post them on here for you.
Lin


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

How bizarre 2 threads under charwaf and one as cawsy all saying same!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Multiple free accounts - against the rules!

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Multiple free accounts - against the rules!
> 
> Gerald


Psssssssssssssssssssssst I pressed the button!!!!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

a non subscribing 6 poster :?
Whatever.. with that level of DIY you need to open the wad and buy a manual. Who would advise on such critical specifics only to be hung for a few thou? get real.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

strange isn't it that Charwaf runs out of free posts, then another name pops up.  

Hmmm


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

What happened to cawdys post? I was trying to help them and explain to carol when the post disappeared before it cold be posted.
It took me ages to write an explanation of Valve clearances and tightening torques.
Lin


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

lindyloot said:


> What happened to cawdys post? I was trying to help them and explain to carol when the post disappeared before it cold be posted.
> It took me ages to write an explanation of Valve clearances and tightening torques.
> Lin


 8)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> What happened to cawdys post? I was trying to help them and explain to carol when the post disappeared before it cold be posted.
> It took me ages to write an explanation of Valve clearances and tightening torques.
> Lin


Awwww Lin what a shame. There were three posts exactly the same two from charwaf and one from cawsy. On cawsys thread he said charwaf was his wife. Looked like it was duplicate accounts so I reported it whilst giving them the benefit of the doubt and welcoming them to the forum.

Two were removed leaving this one to help with the question, you didn't copy your post did you????


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yep, as Carol says - duplicate posts (and poster!) removed. His (or her) original post is as the first one here, the same question. Sorry if you lost your reply  . ACn you use your back button on the browser to find the text?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry Mike but I took it that Lin was being very clever tongue in cheek and thanked her for the humour. If I was wrong then I humbly apologise to Lin


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

No I wasn't being tongue in cheek. I was trying to help I did not see the three different topics. Rich had recited to me an explanation for carol unfortunately i had come off the internet and then went back in before I noticed so couldn't use the back button. 
Cawsy here is the info your were asking about 
Valve clearance's 
Inlet mm:0,15 cold Exhaust mm: 0,30 cold 
Cylinder head tightening torque and instructions. 
Tighten in the following stages 
1)50nm 2) slacken off each bolt in turn and retighten to 20nm plus a further 180 degrees. 3) Run engine for 15 mins 4) wait 6 hours 
5)35 degrees 
Tighterning sequence 

8 4 1 5 9 
7 3 2 6 10 

If you are doing the head /gasket remember to blow out all the bolt holes to remove any debris and lubricate threads and topper bolts when reassembling 

Hope this helps 
Lin


----------

